

Start-Up Slowdown – How the U.S.  Can Regain Its Entrepreneurial Edge - hdivider
http://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/142498/robert-litan/start-up-slowdown

======
santoriv
This article confuses the term "startup" and "new business".

By their definition a new hot dog stand, a new independent pharmacy, or a new
plumbing business is a startup.

They are not.

A startup is a business that can potentially have very rapid growth.

I actually agree with some of the recommendations of the article but I can't
take the authors seriously when their analysis throws everything into the same
bucket.

